# Cannock Chase Follow the Dog Werewolf Drop



## kilf (8 May 2011)

Any tips for getting down this very steep bit I'm new to technical trails and I bottle this every time get off and walk down it.

The only other bit I have to stop for is well before that couldn't tell you exactly where but its a little steep bit with like a kerb/step at the top that makes me stop to.

Any advice welcome I'm truly buzzing from riding these trails as I wasn't fit enough to get round them before but I've been working hard on my road bike and on leisure trails to build fitness....people leave me well behind on descents and single track but I catch and few times overtake on climbs....the bug has bit


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 May 2011)

Take a look here


----------



## Kirstie (8 May 2011)

The werewolf drop is a nasty little thing. There are probably three unpleasant aspects to it - the run in is twisty, and the entry point is narrow between two trees and you can't see the exit point when you go into it. The actual drop isn't that bad though, and is a lot easier than the rocky steeps earlier on the trail. I managed to ride it last weekend after a walking inspection, with the mantra 'look through it not at it'. I ended up approaching it at quite a low rolling speed so I could line up properly, looked through the trees, not at them, and then pushed the front end over the lip whilst putting my weight back. It was OK. It's all in the mind!


----------



## Cubist (9 May 2011)

This guy does it cautiously and well. 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ_rY2a_4Wg


I haven't ridden it, but can see from a couple of YouTube vids that it would be intimidating at first. Kirstie hits the nail on the head when she implies that it looks worse than it actually is because of the narrow trees and the fact you can't see the run-off area after it, but on closer inspection it is a combo of drop-off and berm. Her desription of how to take it is spot on, look far ahead and shift weight backwards on the lip. 

If I were to criticise the video above I would say he braked too hard after rolling it and didn't trust the berm to take him round the corner afterwards.


----------



## Cubist (9 May 2011)

This guy shows the run out a bit better. Not sure you need a big hit Spesh for it though!

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_rsGewLwEw&feature=related


I've kinda planned to ride Cannock over spring bank, so now I'd love to get to grips with this one!


----------

